# When To Wrap The Soap



## cosmeticaddict (Oct 1, 2009)

After I remove the soap form the mould from the freezer, the soap has too much moist. Can someone tell me when is the right time to wrap the soap?


----------



## carebear (Oct 1, 2009)

you can wrap it once any condensation has evaporated


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Oct 1, 2009)

You mean when the moist has gone?


----------



## carebear (Oct 1, 2009)

yea - moisture.  condensation is moisture that deposits on a surface when the temperature of the surface is cooler than the air.  think "dew".


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 3, 2009)

I made my very first batch of soap last night. I was VERY pleased! After pouring the soap into the molds, I let them cool at room temperature for one hour then placed them in the fridge. or "ice box" as we call it here in Texas, for 20 minutes and they came out easily and wonderfully!

Once they were removed from the molds, I let them air dry for about 45 minutes until the condensation was gone. I then wrapped them in plastic. 

This morning I noticed that they were still solid and not smeared or mushy at all. In my opinion, they are perfect. 

I was able to shower with a bar and it had a nice lather and smelled wonderfully. I am very happy with my soap and hope every other batch comes out just as good.


----------



## chlobue (Nov 4, 2009)

I always let mine air dry in my storage room with a dehumidifier on for a week or so. Then I wrap and back again in same room till I sell them. Never had a problem with them sweating after I take them out of the closet(so to speak) I live in very, very humid Virginia.

chris


----------



## IanT (Nov 4, 2009)

jcso339 said:
			
		

> I made my very first batch of soap last night. I was VERY pleased! After pouring the soap into the molds, I let them cool at room temperature for one hour then placed them in the fridge. or "ice box" as we call it here in Texas, for 20 minutes and they came out easily and wonderfully!
> 
> Once they were removed from the molds, I let them air dry for about 45 minutes until the condensation was gone. I then wrapped them in plastic.
> 
> ...



Jcs- do you run a soap company? just confused cause in your siggy it says something about a soap company and I thought it was a little ironic if you are posting about your first batch of soap ever made...and you had a soap company? jw....


----------



## pops1 (Nov 5, 2009)

> After I remove the soap form the mould from the freezer, the soap has too much moist. Can someone tell me when is the right time to wrap the soap?


Can l please ask why you use the freezer for your soap?.You will get lots of moisture coming out from the Glycerine if you use the freezer even the refrigerator can have that effect on soap.In winter l let my soaps stand a day or so but in summer l would wrap as soon as they had cooled down to cut the moisture problem.I have started to use the Low sweat coconut soap now and its great for the warmer weather and haven't had any moisture problems since l started using it and it does get quite humid here sometimes(Victoria ,Australia).
Hope this helps


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 5, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> jcso339 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, Ian, you must have misunderstood  :wink: Mr. Bailey was the soap making chief before he made his first batch! How clever is that?!
Not so of course, but Jcs has chosen to neglect my comment in his intro.


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 5, 2009)

To answer the question, I went all out before getting started. I picked a name for my little company, filing for a local DBA in my county because here you have to be registered in order to sell at some venues, and have a tax ID # from the State in order to purchase wholesale and get business discounts and to avoid paying sales tax at time of purchase.

I hope this clears up the question. I know I am jumping the gun a whole lot but this is something that we have wanted to do for a long time so we are putting both feet forward.

My ideas and scents will be based on individual characteristics of small Texas towns in the Texas Hill Country. 

If this goes as well as expected, we will venture into candle making also. 

Can you tell that I am a little too excited in doing this? I don't expect to get rich by any means but looking to have some fun with a new hobby.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 5, 2009)

You sure sound like a nice guy and it's nothing personal; but to me this does not sound right at all. 
All I can say; make sure you're properly insured; you might need it a lot more than any experienced soaper/candle maker  :roll:


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 5, 2009)

Can I ask what doesn't sound right about it? I have been involved with selling wholesale merchandise for awhile and have had a Tax ID # in the past. In Texas, in order to sell retail, you need a Tax ID number when sales taxes are applied in selling retail items to customers. I am not taking this project on by myself. 

I am familiar with the insurance aspects.


----------



## Deda (Nov 5, 2009)

It's not about being able to sell, it's about knowing what you're doing.  Can you make soap?  Can you make lotion?  Do you understand all the nuances of all the ingredients?  Do you know what makes soap 'soap'?  Have you time tested your products?  Packaging?  Do you have insurance?  Have you researched a preservative system?  Do you know what that is?  How will your additives react with different soap bases?

Do you really think that the members here are going to line up and hand you the knowledge that we have worked hard to learn.  I'm thrilled that you enjoy our forum, but we're really more of a give and take, here.  I see no giving, only lots of taking.

Slow down, learn your craft.  Find your style.  Don't copy others work.  Do your own tests.  There are no shortcuts.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 6, 2009)

jcso339 said:
			
		

> Can I ask what doesn't sound right about it? I have been involved with selling wholesale merchandise for awhile and have had a Tax ID # in the past. In Texas, in order to sell retail, you need a Tax ID number when sales taxes are applied in selling retail items to customers. I am not taking this project on by myself.
> 
> I am familiar with the insurance aspects.



Good for you. You wouldn't be the first one to get sued cause someone got hurt because you decided to start a business without knowing what you're doing.
As Deda said it is not the sales aspect. Tax ID's and merchandise experience have got nothing to do with knowledge of your product. And after 7 batches (or a couple of months) you just don't have what it takes to run a succesful soap business.
I don't even expect you to understand at this point; but I'm sure you'll figure it out for yourself in the future  :wink: 
Suppose you read everything there is about the subject; you still will have insufficient experience to really know what you are doing.
Maybe your soap making friend made you believe this is al a piece of cake; but this person doesn't seem to have as much knowledge/experienced as a selling soapmaker should have, based upon your information and questions.
I could open my business today; but to make it a succes, to be able to inform your customers the way they deserve, to sell a stable, well balanced product (an you won't know that untill you have tried different bases over a period of time and under differend circumstances), to be able to ensure people are safe using your soap...
In the land of the blind one eyed man is king, I guess, but do realise some of your customers are going to be well informed and will figure out pretty quickly there are better products and sellers on the market.

I thought I could set up a business in about a year... Now we're two years further and I'm still not ready yet. 
Even though I consider myself to be an experienced soaper and I have the help of my husband who has been in sales all of his life and of a couple of my relatives who all started with nothing and did get rich with the businesses they build up from the ground.
That kind of support is awesome to have, but in the end it all comes down to one person.

You state several times you're not getting into this to get rich. Well, as I said before; you don't have to tell us that, cause we all know you won't. 
If only you had any idea how much time, efford and money we put in to our soap (businesses) in order get to a point where we can call ourselves experienced! 

I've reached a point where i'm starting to understand explaning stuff like this doesn't even mather. Tomorrow there'll be another person who thinks like you do and the day after yet another one. It's like carrying coals to newcastle. Or as we say, carrying water to the sea.

I strongly advise you to read my guide through selling soap!


----------

